# Letters Testamentary



## oliver_twisted (Dec 20, 2014)

The formal instrument of authority and appointment granted by the proper court to an executor (one designated in a will to manage the estate of the deceased) empowering that person to execute the functions of the office. Από εδώ

Πάλι σε δικαιικό σύστημα κοινοδικαίου και σε θέματα κληρονομικής διαδοχής. Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για την εξουσιοδότηση και επίσημο διορισμό εκτελεστή διαθήκης/διαχειριστή κληρονομιαίας περιουσίας από το αρμόδιο (Probate Court στην περίπτωσή μας) δικαστήριο το οποίο επικυρώνει (probate) τη διαθήκη. 

Στο κείμενό μου η σύναψη είναι:
The court* issues * Letters of Testamentary. Πώς θα το αποδίδατε; Πχ. το δικαστήριο εκδίδει διαταγή διορισμού εκτελεστή διαθήκης/διαχειριστή περιουσίας.
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα Όλι,

Επί της ουσίας, δεν έχω ιδέα, αλλά είπα να σπρώξω αυτό εδώ στον αφρό. Επίσης: μήπως χρειάζεται το _of_ και στον τίτλο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα, Ντοκ! Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω, το Black's δεν έχει τον όρο, και στο thefreedictionary έτσι το βρήκα. Και στη γουίκι, εδώ, χωρίς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2014)

Από ό,τι διαβάζω πάντως, καταρχήν δεν απαιτείται υποχρεωτικά δικαστική απόφαση (ο ιστότοπος που παραπέμπεις λέει granted by the judge or officer having jurisdiction of the probate of wills) και η περιγραφή μού θυμίζει (κάπως, και μέσα στα συγκεκριμένα πλαίσια) τα ανάλογα δικά μας πιστοποιητικά περί δημοσίευσης ή μη δημοσίευσης διαθήκης. Σύμφωνα με τη βίκη (που λινκάρισες) These documents, with the appropriate death certificate, are often the only license a person needs to do the banking, stock trading, real estate transactions, and other actions necessary to marshal and dispose of the decedent's estate in the name of the estate itself. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν μήπως βρίσκεσαι σε λάθος κατεύθυνση με την έκδοση διαταγής και πρέπει να κινηθείς προς την έκδοση (κάτι σαν) πιστοποιητικού.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2014)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, Ντοκ, όσον αφορά το πιστοποιητικό, αλλά και στο κείμενό μου και στους ορισμούς δεν πρόκειται απλά για βεβαίωση/πιστοποιητικό δημοσίευσης ή επικύρωσης της διαθήκης, αλλά *και* διορισμού διαχειριστή (personal representative).


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2014)

Το σωστό είναι _letters testamentary_, στη γαλλοπρεπή σύνταξη, όπως το _letters patent_.

Βλέπω πάντως ότι συνήθως ο διορισμός έχει γίνει στη διαθήκη και το δικαστήριο επικυρώνει το διορισμό. Πρέπει ίσως να βρεθεί όρος για τη διαταγή που εκδίδει το δικαστήριο έτσι που να αφήνει περιθώριο να είναι επικύρωση του εκτελεστή που ορίζεται στη διαθήκη ή να είναι διορισμός του εκτελεστή από το δικαστήριο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2014)

Έτσι, Νίκελ, γιατί ο διαχειριστής της κληρονομιαίας περιουσίας/εκτελεστής της διαθήκης μπορεί να μην κατονομάζεται από τη διαθήκη. Το υπερώνυμο, απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει είναι το personal representative (το black λέει ότι λέγεται έτσι γιατί διαχειρίζεται την περιουσία αντί του θανόντος, που πλέον δεν μπορεί, χεχε), που μπορεί να είναι executor (εκτελεστής) όταν διορίζεται από τη διαθήκη ή administrator (δικαστικός διαχειριστής ; ) όταν διορίζεται από το δικαστήριο. Και βασικά εκεί έγκειται και η διάκριση των letters testamentary (επικυρώνεται η διαθήκη και εξουσιοδοτείται ο κατονομαζόμενος εκτελεστής) από τα letters of administration, όπου διορίζεται και εξουσιοδοτείται από το δικαστήριο διαχειριστής χωρίς να κατονομάζεται από τη διαθήκη, ή ελλείψει διαθήκης (εξ αδιαθέτου διαδοχή) ή ακόμα και όταν ο εκτελεστής (ο πρώτος) πεθάνει ή δεν έχει πλέον την ικανότητα να ασκεί τα καθήκοντά του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2014)

Όταν η ερωτώσα (θα μπορούσα, βέβαια, να πω και το γενικότερο «ερωτών»  ) απαντά με 8 γραμμές στις δικές μου 3, νιώθω πολύ κερδισμένος.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όταν η ερωτώσα (θα μπορούσα, βέβαια, να πω και το γενικότερο «ερωτών»  ) απαντά με 8 γραμμές στις δικές μου 3, νιώθω πολύ κερδισμένος.


Μ' όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις... :) :) :)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 21, 2014)

Στις περιπτώσεις στις οποίες πρόκειται όντως για δικαστική απόφαση, έχουμε "δικαστική απόφαση αναγνωριστική του διορισμού εκτελεστή διαθήκης" (βαθμός μπλα-μπλα 10 στα 10, αλλά τι θέλετε; :) ). Εάν πρόκειται για απλό πιστοποιητικό που δεν απαιτεί τη σύγκληση δικαιοδοτικού οργάνου, αλλά εκδίδεται από τις υπηρεσίες του (γραμματεία κ.λπ.), μπορούμε να κάνουμε λόγο για "πιστοποιητικό περί διορισμού εκτελεστή διαθήκης". Εάν, τέλος, πρόκειται για διαδοχή εξ αδιαθέτου, η δικαστική απόφαση έχει διαπλαστικό χαρακτήρα κι είναι "απόφαση διορισμού διαχειριστή της κληρονομιαίας περιουσίας".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2014)

Μιλ μερσί, Ρογήρε!


----------

